# calendrier : les rendez-vous ne s'affichent pas



## Pierre-Antoine (26 Mars 2014)

Certains rendez-vous notés dans le calendrier ne s'affichent pas : la case est ombrée, donc le rendez-vous est enregistré, mais le texte n'apparaît pas, sauf si je touche "modifier". Puis OK. Alors le texte disparaît de nouveau. Merci de me dire ce que je peux faire !
Pierre-Antoine


----------



## Loscyde (26 Mars 2014)

Tu peux préciser quel iPad tu as et sous quel iOS ?

Sinon, est-ce que tu utilises ton calendrier avec d'autres appareils ? (iPhone, Mac, ...?)

Auquel cas, est-ce que tu as bien activé le calendrier iCloud sur tous tes appareils ? (Car si par exemple tu ajoutes un événement sur ton iPhone mais que le calendrier iCloud n'est pas activé, tu ne verras pas celui-ci sur ton iPad. Bref ça peut causer souci.)


----------



## Pierre-Antoine (28 Mars 2014)

Merci Loscyde !
Mon IPAD : version 7.1 (11D167). Modèle : MD511GP/A - IOS 7.1

Je connecte mon IPAD à mon Mac (OS X, version 7.5) par ITunes. Mais cette connection n'a aucune importance, puisque à certains moments, quelques rendez-vous ne s'affichent pas, puis, par exemple après avoir "reposé" un temps mon appareil, ils s'affichent de nouveau, mais il y en a d'autres qui disparaissent... sans motifs apparents !!!... Y a du diable ?????


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mars 2014)

histoire de voir si la synchro serait en jeu

* est ce pareil coté ical sur le mac?
* ce sont des rv de calendrier "locaux" ou avec des abonnements?
(calendriers divers , services de nuage etc)


----------



## Pierre-Antoine (28 Mars 2014)

Ce n'est pas un problème de syncro : sur le Mac, Ical fonctionne à merveille. Ce sont des rendez-vous sans abonnements. Merci !


----------



## Pierre-Antoine (2 Avril 2014)

Je n'ai plus utilisé le calendrier de mon Ipad pendant 3 jours... et tous les rendez-vous se sont de nouveau affichés correctement. A mon avis, il y a un problème de stabilité.


----------

